# New Cars... Good MPG?



## Superman (1 Sep 2009)

I might have a new job, so I'll have a new company car.
I'm going to be doing 70 mile round trip in the new job to the office each day which will add up on the fuel costs.
Does anyone have a car with good mpg? The new renault megane looks nice with 60mpg.
Note: I feel like a granddad for asking that question!


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Sep 2009)

renault clio i think has 75mpg,


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Sep 2009)

i do on average 120 miles a day. @ 33 MPG    i'm not a happy bunny


----------



## bugs (1 Sep 2009)

Mazda 6 has low emissions (for its class). Check out some of the reviews for the latest model.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (1 Sep 2009)

What you want is a G-whiz even the stig liked it.

or 
http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=L&ai=Ca ... _url_v%3D2.

Regards
paul


----------



## amy4342 (1 Sep 2009)

I have a phase 2 Megane 1.6 16v - gets 45mpg around town and 55mpg on motorway, so I'd assume the new Megane is good. It held up extremely well when it was crashed aswell. I won't be buying another one though because my fiance, who's a mechanic, hates it lol, and I've had a fair amount of mechanical problems with it.
My classic mini gets 70mpg with a 1.3 GT with twin carbs, and it'll keep up with an M3 until about 35mph if thats your kind of thing  .
What about a gas conversion? Gas is currently 48ppl in my area, so you're more than doubling your mileage when compared to petrol. It's Â£1600 in my area for a good conversion for a four cylinder car, so you'd make your money back in a year or two.
The reviews section on www.parkers.co.uk is good for mpg figures and other info.


----------



## JamesM (1 Sep 2009)

Buy a scooter and enjoy 100+ mpg! 

http://evosales.com/pd-speedster-50cc-scooter.cfm


----------



## baron von bubba (1 Sep 2009)

no idea about fuel consumption.

but congrats on the new job.

bummer about losing the old car tho? 
was a couple of nice motors you had on yer drive!


----------



## mattyc (2 Sep 2009)

A VW Blue motion Golf/Polo best in class for emmisions and mpg and the added bonus its german and wont go wrong!!
the new ones look good too (golf 80.7 Mpg  )


----------



## Joecoral (2 Sep 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> The new renault megane looks nice with 60mpg



Someone in work just had a brand spanking new 59 plate one of these dropped off this morning, certainly a very nice looking car


----------



## Bluedave (2 Sep 2009)

I had a 53 Laguna, got about 55MPG combined until it blew up after 85,000 miles (i'm so glad it was a company car!).

The new Ford Mondeo's are supposed to be good MPG wise.


----------



## plantbrain (2 Sep 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I might have a new job, so I'll have a new company car.
> I'm going to be doing 70 mile round trip in the new job to the office each day which will add up on the fuel costs.
> Does anyone have a car with good mpg? The new renault megane looks nice with 60mpg.
> Note: I feel like a granddad for asking that question!



http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/current/archon.aspx

Take public transport, ride home after. 2 hour ride vs 1:15 stuck in traffic will make life much better.

I own a truck that sits most of the time in Drive way, but it's a smaller version, waiting for a decent hybrid Toyota tacoma pu, they have the Hybrids for the SUV's, so they should be able to add that to the Trucks, that would get about 24 to about 35 mpg.

Not bad for a truck.

The other car we own is a Mini, gets about 39mph and is fast and nice driving mountain roads.

My commute is a Bike.

I love to go to work and come home.

Driving? That stinks compared.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## altaaffe (4 Sep 2009)

I've got the new Megane Coupe 1.5 diesel (106bhp).

I've done around 2500 miles in the month that I've had it, most of it motorway and it's giving me 53mpg.  When I measured it seperately for a trip down the A9 at 50-60 mph the rate went up close to 60mpg.

The bumf they give you advises that best performance won't come until you've done around 9000 miles I think it is.

I swapped in my Clio 197 for it so mpg up from 29 to 53 makes me happy, tax down from Â£215 (rumoured to be going up steep again too) down to Â£35 helps as does servicing every 2 years (18000 miles) instead of 1 year (12000) and my insurance group went down from 16 to 6.

So far - I really enjoy driving it.  It lacks power from a standing start but get it within the 2000-3000 rpm range and it gives me what I ask it for.  Only problem with the Coupe is the limited rear view but it does have what seem like huge wing mirrors when you look into them.


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Sep 2009)

Our 03 Fiesta Zetec 1.4 just went from Lincoln to Heathrow and back on Â£24 of petrol.  don't know what that adds up to in MPG though.


----------



## Superman (21 Sep 2009)

I've been lookingin detail recently, I like the BMW 320d M Sport   
I'd get the 1 series coupe but it looks a bit small.


----------



## MikeC (21 Sep 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I've been lookingin detail recently, I like the BMW 320d M Sport
> I'd get the 1 series coupe but it looks a bit small.



Good choice i'm looking for a 320d touring at the moment.


----------



## Superman (6 Oct 2009)

I'm actually looking at the 1 Series Sports CoupÃ© as it's a little cheaper and good MPG.
Hopefully, it'll be on my company car list.


----------



## CeeBee (6 Oct 2009)

Its worth checking out the cost of the car if you source it through your company versus the cost if you source it via your own PCP (or similar) agreement.

To get the car I have through my company car scheme was loads more expensive than leasing it myself - even factoring in insurance, tax, servicing and tyres.  Basically, the monthly cost of the car (our company car scheme charges a monthly charge for the car - you then use your car allowance to service the charge) via the company, plus the tax you get charged for having a company car - worked out to be more expensive than sorting it all out for myself.

You do have to be careful with your expected mileage, because it can get expensive if you go over it - but I factored in 20k miles per annum and I won't exceed it.  

You might find that your company's scheme is best for you - but it's worth checking for sure.  I ended up with a lot more car for my money by using my allowance to fund a private lease agreement.


----------



## andyh (6 Oct 2009)

mattyc said:
			
		

> A VW Blue motion Golf/Polo best in class for emmisions and mpg and the added bonus its german and wont go wrong!!
> the new ones look good too (golf 80.7 Mpg  )



The wife has one and its very good bit of kit, and very comfy for traveling the miles in.


----------



## Superman (6 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the advice CeeBee. I had a look at all of that when I got my current car. 
For my personal circumstances the difference between the two was marginal so decided to have the company car for convienience. 
At my next job, I can only guess that the company car will only provide me benefits at a cost level as I'd get taxed at 40% for the car allowance (the take off NI). So the company car is cheaper (depending on the model of course). 

I just got the forms so the car list should be with me soon, then the serious work starts!


----------



## CeeBee (7 Oct 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I just got the forms so the car list should be with me soon, then the serious fun starts!



EFA   

Enjoy!


----------



## Superman (12 Oct 2009)

Just come back from a test drive in a one series coupÃ© - boom that's nice - hope it's on my car list even more now!!


----------



## CeeBee (15 Oct 2009)

Which model did you get to take out?


----------



## Superman (15 Oct 2009)

CeeBee said:
			
		

> Which model did you get to take out?


It was a 123d M Sport with extra body kit and all the toys inside including a steering wheel with a G-force meter!


----------



## CeeBee (16 Oct 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> It was a 123d M Sport with extra body kit and all the toys inside including a steering wheel with a G-force meter!



   Excellent!  I've just been to read a few reviews about it - seems that its a cracking car - fingers crossed its on the list.

I don't know whether it comes with run flats (I suspect it might), but I got rid of mine and its a better ride for it.  Like the 123d, mine has electronic steering - that combined with the run flats, didn't make for the most confidence inspiring drive - especially on poorly surfaced twisties!  It also tram-lined terribly with them on.  Run flats are pretty expensive too!


----------



## Superman (16 Oct 2009)

All the new BMWs come with the run-flat tyres and people say that with the M Sport suspension provides a rough ride at times.
I've still not got my list yet, but was reviewing 3 series models but I'd rather have a lower series car full with gadets then a higher series car with a tape player! Both are sensible choices and will have to see how much it'll work out the difference.

I'd think that I'd end up getting 120d or 320d.


----------



## CeeBee (16 Oct 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> All the new BMWs come with the run-flat tyres


  Interesting that the M cars don't though.  I was loaned a Z4M roadster when someone drove into mine - it was awesome.  No run-flats, no electronic steering - shed loads of fun  8)


----------



## Superman (8 Nov 2009)

So, I've been thinking for this since I started this thread.

At the minute, I've still not seen the car list so haven't chosen what I want.

I'm still on a BMW, having done the sums my previous car Astra 2.0Cdti (150) Sxi [XP] gives me an idea on tax costings. I've found out that I can get the following two at the same tax level (~Â£175)...
123d M Sport Coupe - 204bph - 54mpg
320d SE Highline Coupe - 175bph - 58.9mpg

It all depends on the price out of the allowance, I'm 99% sure that both will be within my allowance (given a Audi S5 is as a colleague has one!), so it just depends how much of that I wish to spend. At least the cheaper car (123d) will give me some money back for the slight increase in petrol.

Does anyone have any of their friends or family with either of these? If so, what do they think?

As we don't plan to have any little ones for a while, this might be my last "fun" car before I need to factor in the family car!!


----------



## 1uke (8 Nov 2009)

I have a Remapped  Bmw 120d sport and love it! power and mpg. If I had the money I would like abit more room like on the 3 Series though. Make sure you test the M sport as alot of people complain the ride is a little to harsh. The sport version has the same springs but slightly more forgiving shocks etc I believe.


----------



## CeeBee (9 Nov 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> So, I've been thinking for this since I started this thread.
> 
> At the minute, I've still not seen the car list so haven't chosen what I want.
> 
> ...


  Might be worth trawling or posting on Piston Heads - they have a BMW section of the forum and there are bound to be people who drive the models you're interested in.  I don't find the ride too harsh in mine (Z4 Coupe 3.0si) - but then comfort wasn't high on my agenda


----------



## Superman (9 Nov 2009)

Thanks, I've been browsing a few car forums recently.


----------



## Superman (27 Nov 2009)

Looks like a Golf Bluemotion Tech SE 5dr will be the one I get, need to book a test drive just to be sure.
I currently have a 1.9d '58 S 3dr which is sufficiently powerful and the bluemotion is a little bit quicker with vastly improved interior and mpg. So the best of both worlds.


----------

